# Only triangle grass confirmed?



## carkgirl (Mar 3, 2020)

So I was looking around and I can only find footage of triangle grass, was just wondering if maybe I'd missed anything? Been through all the footage I can remember seeing, but I figured if anyone could help out, they'd be here. All of the graphics on the site are triangular, and I can't think why they wouldn't show it off *at all*, anyway that's all, let me know if anything else has been seen!

ps sorry if this thread exists, i looked but the search picks up a lot of unrelated stuff


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 3, 2020)

No confirmation either way yet. Though if I'm not mistaken Triangle grass was the original grass so perhaps thats why its the one used in all the promotional material.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 3, 2020)

The only official media/footage of ACNH is from Nintendo, which is likely from a developer build. This means its normally set to specific things. This could easily explain why everything has triangle grass.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

Awesome, if it's the case!
I like the triangle grass and won't have to reset for it.

It just looks more natural than the squares and circles. 

I don't think they would remove the others, though who knows!


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who's not seen it! (;?༎ຶ o༎ຶ`)

Who's seen circle grass? Where did they see it? I useally only see circles for snow in the grass...
Could the circular grass be winter grass or dewy grass? 
;: (∩︎? ⌓︎ `∩︎):;


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

Maybe we can change the grass through terraforming.


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Awesome, if it's the case!
> I like the triangle grass and won't have to reset for it.
> 
> It just looks more natural than the squares and circles.
> ...



There's square grass too? ꒰ʘʚʘ๑꒱


----------



## Katie97 (Mar 3, 2020)

I saw circle snow grass in a trailer. See below.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> There's square grass too? ꒰ʘʚʘ๑꒱



Yeah. I's not bad. A little odd looking.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 3, 2020)

It's weird because we've seen different native fruits, but always the same type of grass.



Katie97 said:


> I saw circle snow grass in a trailer. See below.



Triangle grass changes to round in winter, round grass becomes stars:


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Yeah. I's not bad. A little odd looking.



Is it an image or on YouTube? I can't find anything about grass anywhere or maybe I'm not searching properly? (✿︎☉︎｡☉︎)


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 3, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Is it an image or on YouTube? I can't find anything about grass anywhere or maybe I'm not searching properly? (✿︎☉︎｡☉︎)



Here is a link to the different grass types on Nookipedia. That shows the different options of triangle, square, and circle.

I do think the article is wrong though. I think in New Leaf, it was the circle grass that turned into star snow, but I could be wrong. I always had triangle grass and it was not star-shaped in the winter.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 3, 2020)

Romaki said:


> It's weird because we've seen different native fruits, but always the same type of grass.
> 
> 
> 
> Triangle grass changes to round in winter, round grass becomes stars:



I thought Triangle grass became Stars.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Is it an image or on YouTube? I can't find anything about grass anywhere or maybe I'm not searching properly? (✿︎☉︎｡☉︎)



Just google animal crossing square grass.

I was just looking at it in NL screens.


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 3, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Here is a link to the different grass types on Nookipedia. That shows the different options of triangle, square, and circle.
> 
> I do think the article is wrong though. I think in New Leaf, it was the circle grass that turned into star snow, but I could be wrong. I always had triangle grass and it was not star-shaped in the winter.




Thankies so much for sharing!!! Yeah, in NL I'm sure I got circles in winter too! I'm going to have to check myself!
I never noticed in LGTTC or maybe I did subconsciously? But the grass always faded away so fast ( ⸝⸝◦︎д◦︎⸝⸝ )
That's crazy! ( ✧︎o✧︎)


----------



## moonbell (Mar 3, 2020)

zeroFLUX said:


> I thought Triangle grass became Stars.



In New Leaf, circle grass becomes stars in winter. Though I think it was triangle/star for every game before. But I'm guessing it's changed again for New Horizons as we've only seen triangle grass and circle snow.


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Just google animal crossing square grass.
> 
> I was just looking at it in NL screens.




I saw the square grass and agree... It's a bit... Square (◜︎౪◝︎ )
Thankies someone posted a link to me〜


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 3, 2020)

I personally prefer triangle grass, so I'm fine with this for myself. But yeah, it is too bad for people who like circle or square grass.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2020)

If it's true that's fine by me because that's always been my personal preference of shapes


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't mind the triangle grass, but I will admit, I will be a little sad if there isn't any circle grass. That was my favorite grass pattern in New Leaf, because I love the star grass in the Winter. I guess I can live with triangle grass, especially since now the ground is fully covered in grass and that there isn't anymore dirt patches.


----------



## Fey (Mar 3, 2020)

Right now I’m leaning toward it being removed, but I think it’s still possible we’ll see it on release.

It’s funny, I definitely prefer the triangles myself, and agree that there’s some relief in not even having to even consider resetting for it. However...it’s still nice to have varieties and options, especially for those who preferred the others. I’m hoping they’ll be there, despite the hassle that could mean for picking a map xD


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 3, 2020)

Fey said:


> Right now I’m leaning toward it being removed, but I think it’s still possible we’ll see it on release.
> 
> It’s funny, I definitely prefer the triangles myself, and agree that there’s some relief in not even having to even consider resetting for it. However...it’s still nice to have varieties and options, especially for those who preferred the others. I’m hoping they’ll be there, despite the hassle that could mean for picking a map xD



Would be rather odd for them to remove variance in grass texture since its literally just a texture file. The only coding that would go into it would be randomization of the texture upon creation of the island, unless they just wanted to go simple this time around in favour of so many new features.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

That's why I think it might be changeable with terraforming.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 3, 2020)

To be fair...it is the best looking one so they might want to share that. Just tbh


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 3, 2020)

> Triangle grass changes to round in winter, round grass becomes stars:



Yet another piece of trivia that I either knew about before and forgot or I just now learned and will probably forget later. 
Thanks. Now I know what grass I want in my town!

As for triangle patterns being the only option that will be available in New Horizons, I don't think that will be the case (or at least I'm hoping it won't be), since there have always been more than just one pattern of grass from the beginning and carried over from Animal Crossing game. I don't see why they'd remove it now, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## mae. (Mar 3, 2020)

Katie97 said:


> I saw circle snow grass in a trailer. See below.
> 
> View attachment 231689



ooo good find.. 

but still i've never seen anything but triangle grass..
i thought i was wrong or just haven't seen anything else but.. i'm a little worried now


----------



## mae. (Mar 4, 2020)

aaand.. more triangle grass in the new japanese tweet..


----------



## Jas (Mar 4, 2020)

the triangle grass has always been my favourite but that star snow is ADORABLE


----------



## Romaki (Mar 4, 2020)

It makes sense for triangle to become the default since that's all the Amiibo figures have too, but we definitely need the choice to change it later on either via terraforming or something else.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 4, 2020)

i hope we still have different grass shapes, it is a fun detail in my opinion.


----------



## jeni (Mar 4, 2020)

I've always had whatever grass gives you star snow so I'd be a little disappointed if it was gone, but triangles are cute at least


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 4, 2020)

It makes sense they want to unify for one 'iconic' look. Plus, since everything is high resolution, each texture would take up more space to store, and each grass pattern requires 3 textures.

To me, it was an interesting feature but it didn't add much to the game for me. Now that we can terraform and make our own paths, I can customize my island to be truly unique and my own in much deeper ways than having a different grass pattern from my friend.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 4, 2020)

I hope circle grass is in the release, but it's looking like triangles only so far. If they removed the other shapes it's one less thing to reset for at least.

Edit: I saw someone say there's little squares and triangle patterns (not the rectangle brick pattern) on the back of the special edition Switch but I'm not sure if this little detail warrants anything.


----------



## moon_child (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm honestly okay with anything but squares. But since New Horizons is now high res, who knows maybe the squares won't look as bad in this game. Ngl, I'll miss the star snow if they got rid of it.


----------



## Fey (Mar 5, 2020)

I was never the biggest fan of the star snow, but I’d love if it at least came back for a seasonal event—say just for a week before and after Toy Day, or around the New Year. That’d be really cute and fitting for the occasion imo.


----------

